# bob sikes bridge



## Nhighers (Feb 5, 2013)

what bait is everyone using on the bob sikes bridge, lures, cutbait, or live? to catch anything from flounder to reds, specks, and sharks anything, and what side should i fish?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Live shrimp will catch most everything. For what it won't catch, use dead shrimp and use what you catch for bait.


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

My group likes to start with Sabiki rigs and use what we catch (typically ladyfish, whiting or trout) as bait. Shrimp is always a good choice though.


----------

